# problema al instalar cualquier paquete(terminado)

## Pionerito

Estoy instalando gentoo desde cero con un live cd del 2007, ya termine mi instalacion, todo me fue bien pero ahora cada vez que quiero instalar algun paquete me de este error

emerge -pvuDN portage

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.0" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1 (masked by: required EAPI 2, supported EAPI 0)

- sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.4 (masked by: required EAPI 2, supported EAPI 0)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.6.3-r4" [ebuild])

Alguno sabe si sera un problema con los repos.....Last edited by Pionerito on Fri Apr 03, 2009 5:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## afkael

qué tipo de instalación hiciste? manual? de instalador? ya hiciste "emerge --sync"?

por lo pronto el error sólo te dice que el paquete sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs está enmascarado, para desenmascararlo tienes que agregar

```
>=sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.0 ~arch
```

(donde arch es amd64 o x86 segun sea tu caso)

al archivo /etc/portage/package.keywords que si no existe deberás crearlo

por aquí la documentación: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1#doc_chap4

----------

## demostenes

Parece ser que es un problema que ha venido afectando desde hace un tiempo a bastantes usuarios. La solución aquí:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-712898-highlight-syslibs+e2fsprogslibs.html

y tal y como dice hay que hacer lo siguiente:

```
# echo "<=app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.6.3-r2" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge --sync

# emerge -f e2fsprogs e2fsprogs-libs

# emerge --unmerge ss com_err e2fsprogs

# emerge e2fsprogs e2fsprogs-libs

```

Aunque personalmente no he hecho nada con el mit-krb5 y funcionó ferpectamente ya que, al parecer, los contenidos de ss y de com_err están incluidos en e2fsprogs e interfieren con el mismo. 

 :Wink: 

----------

## JotaCE

Pues a mi me da la leve impresion que lo que debe hacer antes que nada y primero que todo es actualizar portage.

# emerge portage

Saludos.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *jotaCE wrote:*   

> # emerge portage 

 

 *tres posts mas arriba Pionerito wrote:*   

> emerge -pvuDN portage 

 

Los compañeros le estan dando las pautas para que haga eso precisamente, ya que emerge portage irremisiblemente le daría error.

----------

## Pionerito

al parecer estaban actualizando el repo de mi Universidad, gracias a todos por su tiempo...

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

¿y Que paso? ¿Se soluciono el problema o no? El autor del post debería de actualizar el nombre del topic como bien dice el manual del foro para saber si el problema ha sido resuelto no.

A mi me paso algo parecido y el problema era que tenia cosas mal declaradas en el /etc/make.conf

Saludo

----------

## Pionerito

 *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   

> ¿y Que paso? ¿Se soluciono el problema o no? El autor del post debería de actualizar el nombre del topic como bien dice el manual del foro para saber si el problema ha sido resuelto no.
> 
> A mi me paso algo parecido y el problema era que tenia cosas mal declaradas en el /etc/make.conf
> 
> Saludo

 

no se ha solucionado todavia, revisare el make.conf para ver...

----------

## Pionerito

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Pues a mi me da la leve impresion que lo que debe hacer antes que nada y primero que todo es actualizar portage.
> 
> # emerge portage
> 
> Saludos.

 

 aqui les pong omi make.conf a ver que creen, yo veo todo bien

este es el error...

emerge -pv portage

!!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.

!!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:

        default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop

To upgrade do the following steps:

# cd /etc/

# rm make.profile

# ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop make.profile

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-lang/python-2.5" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r2 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

- dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r7 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

- dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r8 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

- dev-lang/python-2.6.1-r1 (masked by: required EAPI 2, supported EAPI 0)

# Ali Polatel <hawking@gentoo.org> (05 Oct 2008)

# Masked until packages that don't work with it are fixed.

# see bug #230205 for more info

- dev-lang/python-2.6-r5 (masked by: required EAPI 2, supported EAPI 0)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r8" [ebuild])

mi make.conf

## ATTENTION: THIS IS THE MAKE.CONF ON THE LIVECD ##

## PLEASE EDIT /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf INSTEAD  ##

####################################################

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prod.uci.cu/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prod.uci.cu"

LINGUAS="es"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel vmware "

USE="X alsa hal dbus  -fam  esd -ipv6 -cups  -gnome -gtk -gtk2 qt qt3 qt4 -arts kde avahi esd oss kernel_linux bash-completion sse wavpack mad mono wma mp3 vcd dvdr cdr dvd ogg aac sse2 sndfil eds wmf mmx smp perl python bzip2 aalib imagemagic samba nfs a52 xvid ppds dga rea"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard"

FEATURES="buildpkg"

que podria estar mal, yo sigo pensando que es el repo....

----------

## Pionerito

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Pues a mi me da la leve impresion que lo que debe hacer antes que nada y primero que todo es actualizar portage.
> 
> # emerge portage
> 
> Saludos.

 

 aqui les pong omi make.conf a ver que creen, yo veo todo bien

este es el error...

emerge -pv portage

!!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.

!!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:

        default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop

To upgrade do the following steps:

# cd /etc/

# rm make.profile

# ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop make.profile

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-lang/python-2.5" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r2 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

- dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r7 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

- dev-lang/python-2.5.2-r8 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)

- dev-lang/python-2.6.1-r1 (masked by: required EAPI 2, supported EAPI 0)

# Ali Polatel <hawking@gentoo.org> (05 Oct 2008)

# Masked until packages that don't work with it are fixed.

# see bug #230205 for more info

- dev-lang/python-2.6-r5 (masked by: required EAPI 2, supported EAPI 0)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r8" [ebuild])

mi make.conf

## ATTENTION: THIS IS THE MAKE.CONF ON THE LIVECD ##

## PLEASE EDIT /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf INSTEAD  ##

####################################################

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prod.uci.cu/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prod.uci.cu"

LINGUAS="es"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel vmware "

USE="X alsa hal dbus  -fam  esd -ipv6 -cups  -gnome -gtk -gtk2 qt qt3 qt4 -arts kde avahi esd oss kernel_linux bash-completion sse wavpack mad mono wma mp3 vcd dvdr cdr dvd ogg aac sse2 sndfil eds wmf mmx smp perl python bzip2 aalib imagemagic samba nfs a52 xvid ppds dga rea"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard"

FEATURES="buildpkg"

que podria estar mal, yo sigo pensando que es el repo....

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

 *Quote:*   

> !!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.
> 
> !!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:
> 
> default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop
> ...

 En esta parte dice que tu perfil no esta soportado que lo actualizes a default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop y hay mismo te da los pasos...

Que son estos:

# cd /etc/

# rm make.profile

# ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop make.profile

Prueba y nos dices como te fue.

Saludos

PD: Disculpa la tardanza en responder

----------

## Pionerito

 *Murderer_Fresh wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   !!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.
> 
> !!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:
> 
> default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop
> ...

 

ya hice eso y nada de nada....

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> # ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop make.profile
> 
> 

 A mi en su dia eso no me funciono pero algun mensaje de error me hizo caer en la cuenta de que el profiles desktop existe en portage pero no apunta a ningun contenido asi que corté en 2008.0.

ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0 make.profile

Es como lo tuve que poner para que me empezara a compilar.

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   # ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop make.profile
> 
>  A mi en su dia eso no me funciono pero algun mensaje de error me hizo caer en la cuenta de que el profiles desktop existe en portage pero no apunta a ningun contenido asi que corté en 2008.0.
> 
> ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0 make.profile
> ...

 

sigue igual, estaba pensando en copiar todos los paquetes que tengo en mi pc para alla, las dos tienen la misma arquitectura y empezar a instalar paquete por paquete...

----------

## esteban_conde

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0 make.profile 

 

Es posibles amañar la forma de instalar incluso se pueden crear paketes binarios, más faciles de transferir entre dos arquitecturas parecidas, pero el caso es que no te funciona portage y si quieres administrar gentoo debes arreglarlo, el resto es eso, un apaño para salir del paso.

Empezaria por listar etc y ver si make.profile te lo lista de un color diferente a como lista otros enlaces en mi caso cuando un enlace está bien hecho sale de color azul claro (¿cyan?) y si está mal hecho sale de color rojo.

Siguiendo en etc ls -l make.profile para ver si realmente apunta donde tu quieres.

Lo más fácil es que sea una chorrada.

suerte.

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *esteban_conde wrote:*   ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0 make.profile  
> 
> Es posibles amañar la forma de instalar incluso se pueden crear paketes binarios, más faciles de transferir entre dos arquitecturas parecidas, pero el caso es que no te funciona portage y si quieres administrar gentoo debes arreglarlo, el resto es eso, un apaño para salir del paso.
> 
> Empezaria por listar etc y ver si make.profile te lo lista de un color diferente a como lista otros enlaces en mi caso cuando un enlace está bien hecho sale de color azul claro (¿cyan?) y si está mal hecho sale de color rojo.
> ...

 

al parecer esta apuntado al lugar correcto

 ls -l make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 46 Mar 30 00:31 make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0

Cibergod ~ #

a mi me sigue pareciendo que es el repo, ya que otras veces me ha pasado cuando instalo gentoo pero se arregla al otro dia, al parecer los admins del repo de mi universidad estan haciendo no se que....Que malo es no tener internet suficiente para bajarme los paquetes.........tendre que esperar o instalar paquetes que tengo en mi otra pc, como les decia anteriormente, gracias a todos y disculpen las molestias que les pude ocasionar...

----------

## esteban_conde

Si ya tienes los paquetes instalados en otro equipo puedes construir binarios con qpkg nombre-paquete, pero si las plataformas y perifericos son iguales lo mejor es copiar todo el sistema de disco a disco y particularizar la cuestion de usuarios de cada equipo, se ahorra un montón de tiempo.

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Si ya tienes los paquetes instalados en otro equipo puedes construir binarios con qpkg nombre-paquete, pero si las plataformas y perifericos son iguales lo mejor es copiar todo el sistema de disco a disco y particularizar la cuestion de usuarios de cada equipo, se ahorra un montón de tiempo.

 

me puedes dar una pista de como hacerlo, o me tiro contra nuestro poderoso amigo google....

----------

## esteban_conde

Para pasar el sistema operativo instalado en un equipo a otro equipo de caracteristicas parecidas la opción que he tomado hasta ahora (seguro que hay muchas otras) es sacar el disco duro del equipo receptor y pincharle en el equipo que ya funciona arrancar ese equipo crear las particiones necesarias y darlas formato, una vez hecho esto ir montando cada particion y copiar la correspondiente del ya instalado, una vez pasada la información de uno a otro se desmonta el disco duro que ya tiene la información que necesitamos y lo instalamos en el equipo receptor, el grub nos valdría el mismo asi como el kernel y lo único a hacer seria modificar el/los usuario/s y crear sus correspondientes directorios en /home.

 Si tienes un disco externo te evitas abrir los equipos, pues si previamente copias en él el sistema operativo y arrancas el equipo receptor con una liveCD y el disco externo pinchado, sólo tendrias que pasar la información del disco externo al interno (obiamente tendrias que crear particiones y formatearlas), desmontar al terminar y arrancar con el nuevo sistema ya instalado.

Creo que merece la pena el trabajo pues dependiendo de la información a copiar el tiempo se puede reducir de dias a un par de horas como mucho.

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Para pasar el sistema operativo instalado en un equipo a otro equipo de caracteristicas parecidas la opción que he tomado hasta ahora (seguro que hay muchas otras) es sacar el disco duro del equipo receptor y pincharle en el equipo que ya funciona arrancar ese equipo crear las particiones necesarias y darlas formato, una vez hecho esto ir montando cada particion y copiar la correspondiente del ya instalado, una vez pasada la información de uno a otro se desmonta el disco duro que ya tiene la información que necesitamos y lo instalamos en el equipo receptor, el grub nos valdría el mismo asi como el kernel y lo único a hacer seria modificar el/los usuario/s y crear sus correspondientes directorios en /home.
> 
>  Si tienes un disco externo te evitas abrir los equipos, pues si previamente copias en él el sistema operativo y arrancas el equipo receptor con una liveCD y el disco externo pinchado, sólo tendrias que pasar la información del disco externo al interno (obiamente tendrias que crear particiones y formatearlas), desmontar al terminar y arrancar con el nuevo sistema ya instalado.
> 
> Creo que merece la pena el trabajo pues dependiendo de la información a copiar el tiempo se puede reducir de dias a un par de horas como mucho.

 

lo que voy hacer es instalar con un minimal cd y ver que pasa...gracias a todos....

----------

